# Why are Americans so patriotic?



## Toucan (Nov 7, 2018)

Seriously what do you fucks have to be so proud of? You didnt even win dubya dubya two! The Russians did. 
What, in all of your cornfield sisterfucking excuse for a country, do you people have to be proud of?
Why in all that is good and holy do you people break into a braindead chant of "USA! USA!USA!" at the drop of a hat?
I legit want to know.


----------



## Judge Holden (Nov 7, 2018)

Well as a britfag I think america probably has the best range of cuisine on the planet, due in no small part to having so many regional varieties that are constantly refined and perfected over time in competition with both local and national rivals. My favourite that i have mentioned many times before is cajun/creole, but tex-mex and other southern cuisines are all in my top 10 favourite foodstuffs

(Thats right niggers, im turning this thread into a nice feelgood thread about nice things in america)


----------



## Anime-Free Penguin (Nov 7, 2018)

America has freedom 365 days a year.


----------



## Toucan (Nov 7, 2018)

Judge Holden said:


> Well as a britisher I think america probably has the best range of cuisine on the planet, due in no small part to having so many regional varieties that are constantly refined and perfected over time in competition with both local and national rivals. My favourite that i have mentioned many times before is cajun/creole, but tex-mex and other southern cuisines are all in my top 10 favourite foodstuffs
> 
> (Thats right niggers, im turning this thread into a nice feelgood thread about nice things in america)



Can you tell me with a straight face that this includes spray on cheese?


----------



## Judge Holden (Nov 7, 2018)

Toucan said:


> Can you tell me with a straight face that this includes spray on cheese?


Right because the cheapest of the cheap processed french and japanese foods are _so _much better


----------



## Toucan (Nov 7, 2018)

Judge Holden said:


> Right because the cheapest of the cheap processed french and japanese foods are _so _much better


Than spray on cheese? Yes.


----------



## byuu (Nov 7, 2018)

Wouldn't you think your country is by far the best country too when your only neighbours are Canada and Mexico?


----------



## Nekromantik (Nov 7, 2018)

Judge Holden said:


> My favourite that i have mentioned many times before is cajun/creole, but tex-mex and other southern cuisines are all in my top 10 favourite foodstuffs


You'll love eating at my house. Creole and Tex-Mex are mostly what I make. I would say that our food is something to be proud of. I do love learning about the history of dishes. It truly shows what a melting pot America is.


----------



## Cthulu (Nov 7, 2018)

Nekromantik said:


> You'll love eating at my house.


*It's time for a Thankskilling!*
**


----------



## Nekromantik (Nov 7, 2018)

Cthulu said:


> *It's time for a Thankskilling!*
> **


What, you don't love good food like BBQ? It's fresh meat. I promise.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Nov 7, 2018)

I have a counter question for OP: How come you haven’t done a flip yet?


----------



## Judge Holden (Nov 7, 2018)

Nekromantik said:


> You'll love eating at my house. Creole and Tex-Mex are mostly what I make. I would say that our food is something to be proud of. I do love learning about the history of dishes. It truly shows what a melting pot America is.


Its not just the melting pot factor (though that is a major factor in and of itself), its the fact that america's wealth (both natural and financial) has meant it has traditionally had a whole lot more room for experimentation, fusion, and trial-and-error in culinary innovation than other nations, which for centuries/millennia had to be a lot more frugal and focused on perfecting a more limited set of recipes.

Take pizza for example. While obviously an italian dish by birth, it was only once it hit america that innovation truly began to take off and the dish became a global staple since there was a whole lot more the average american chef/cook could do with the dish since they generally had more wealth and generally could get decent quality ingredients more locally and more easily in greater quanity than the average italian chef/cook in the early-mid 1900s.

Sure a bunch of frankenstein pizzas came out the mix (see the dominoes menu for a few examples) but they also got some regional varieties which easily match the best italian pizzas such as new york or (my personal favourite) chicago style pizza


----------



## Toucan (Nov 7, 2018)

Rumpled Foreskin said:


> I have a counter question for OP: How come you haven’t done a flip yet?



Hows-a-come All im getting is 'the food' like nigga fo real hows that make you better than fuckin Greece or shit?


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Nov 7, 2018)

Toucan said:


> Hows-a-come All im getting is 'the food' like nigga fo real hows that make you better than fuckin Greece or shit?


I didn’t say a word about food, simply asking why you haven’t killed yourself yet, fam.


----------



## Cthulu (Nov 7, 2018)

Toucan said:


> fuckin Greece


LMAO fucking Sudan is better than Greece


----------



## QU 734 (Nov 7, 2018)

Because any way you measure it, the US is objectively the biggest swinging dick on this rock. GDP, military power, BMI, individual freedoms, take your pick. 

We put a shitposting reality tv star in the White House as a goof and the rest of the world just has to suck it up. 

Other nations can't compete.


----------



## Bassomatic (Nov 7, 2018)

Try not to be a dumb nigger in deep thoughts.

I love this place because while flawed and falling from grace in many ways the ideals of freedom the peak of the enlightenment era into a nation. Freedom. The idea god gave us X rights and our state swore to protect them.  

Have we fallen? far. Can we be fixed?  maybe. Have we made an empire that will be remembered and sung proudly for 2000 years like rome? Yes. It's our flag on the moon. Our dollar the world spend's on and our rifle muzzle poltical landscapes are formed for the moment.


----------



## The Iconoclast (Nov 7, 2018)

I tend to blame peer-pressure


----------



## Safir (Nov 7, 2018)

Serious answer: 'Murica is the oldest country on Earth except the UK, and the UK hasn't been doing all that well recently (and it's a monarchy, ew). It's hard to pass the tradition of patriotism to your descendants if the country that laid a claim on your own undying loyalty doesn't exist anymore.


----------



## Toucan (Nov 7, 2018)

Bassomatic said:


> Try not to be a dumb nigger in deep thoughts.
> 
> I love this place because while flawed and falling from grace in many ways the ideals of freedom the peak of the enlightenment era into a nation. Freedom. The idea god gave us X rights and our state swore to protect them.
> 
> Have we fallen? far. Can we be fixed?  maybe. Have we made an empire that will be remembered and sung proudly for 2000 years like rome? Yes. It's our flag on the moon. Our dollar the world spend's on and our rifle muzzle poltical landscapes are formed for the moment.



How does this differentiate you in any way from any other republic in the world? Even Canada or Mexico? Your Empire isnt even as big as the British empires, not even as big as the British commonwealth. Your nation is hardly 200 years old and you act like a new Rome. What warrants this? Your country could collapse very soon, as many people in your own country seems to think, how does this even make you the equivalent of Rome? 
The dollar has only been the standard by which commodities have been measured against, for what? 60-70 years? 
Rum was the standard for 200 years
Salt for about 1000 years.
I reiterate. How are you special when so much has gone before you and you have done so little?


----------



## SheCameForNecky (Nov 7, 2018)

Safir said:


> Serious answer: 'Murica is the oldest country on Earth except the UK



You mean youngest, right?  You don't actually think a 240 year old country is the oldest, right?


----------



## Nekromantik (Nov 7, 2018)

Judge Holden said:


> Its not just the melting pot factor (though that is a major factor in and of itself), its the fact that america's wealth (both natural and financial) has meant it has traditionally had a whole lot more room for experimentation, fusion, and trial-and-error in culinary innovation than other nations, which for centuries/millennia had to be a lot more frugal and focused on perfecting a more limited set of recipes.


I fully agree. It's also interesting to see the dishes we came up with that succeeded or failed. Like the gelatin craze of I think the 50s. Just look at this thing.

 

If I have my history right. This type of thing became big after the war, when America was having a big growth economy wise. Things like refrigerators where seen as something of a status symbol, and Jello molds were seen as fancy food to have at a party. More people started to get refrigerators and make Jello molds and experiments with Jello molds, because fuck why not. This is America we make fish jello molds for parties. Only Americans would be crazy enough to make something like this and think it's good, and cheese wiz, fried butter, fried pickles, chocolate covered bacon. It's wonderful.


----------



## PoisonedBun (Nov 7, 2018)

I think it has something to do with the fact our nation fought so hard for independence from Britain, one of the biggest empires in world history. There's a certain amount of national pride embedded into our history from the accomplishments of the revolution that never went away.


----------



## Toucan (Nov 7, 2018)

Safir said:


> Serious answer: 'Murica is the oldest country on Earth except the UK, and the UK hasn't been doing all that well recently (and it's a monarchy, ew). It's hard to pass the tradition of patriotism to your descendants if the country that laid a claim on your own undying loyalty doesn't exist anymore.



You do realise Japan is over 2000 years old? China is even older. To name but two of many.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Nov 7, 2018)

I can call you a faggot without having to worry about being jailed for it.


----------



## TheCapybara (Nov 7, 2018)

Probably some long standing pride over having fought their way out from under British rule, which sort of set the tone for their freedom obsessed culture.  Also the fact that they're militarily the strongest nation on the planet right now.


----------



## RG 448 (Nov 7, 2018)

Toucan said:


> Your Empire isnt even as big as the British empires, not even as big as the British commonwealth.


And yet look what happened when the british tried to push us around and tax our tea.  That’s what happens when you step to America.


----------



## Toucan (Nov 7, 2018)

Testaclese Maximus said:


> And yet look what happened when the british tried to push us around and tax our tea.  That’s what happens when you step to America.



Yes they invaded you via Canada and you lost.
War of 1812 anyone?

Also you can hardly say that you won the war of independence. It was more like England couldn't be fucked sending its army across the Atlantic to deal with you incestuous bastards.


----------



## TheCapybara (Nov 7, 2018)

Toucan said:


> You do realise Japan is over 2000 years old? China is even older. To name but two of many.


To be fair, China has broken apart and reformed and changed governments and governing systems many times over the course of their history, as has Japan. The US is certainly a newcomer compared with other nations, but China and Japan haven't exactly maintained one governing system  or complete unity for any length of time despite their long histories.


----------



## Toucan (Nov 7, 2018)

TheCapybara said:


> To be fair, China has broken apart and reformed and changed governments and governing systems many times over the course of their history, as has Japan. The US is certainly a newcomer compared with other nations, but China and Japan haven't exactly maintained one governing system  or complete unity for any length of time despite their long histories.



San Marino
Lichtenstein
The netherlands
Denmark
Sweeden
Norway
Italy
Ethiopia
Thailand

Need I go on?


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Nov 7, 2018)

It's not our fault you're ashamed of the cuckery going on in the UK or Europe or whatever country you're from.


----------



## RG 448 (Nov 7, 2018)

Toucan said:


> Also you can hardly say that you won the war of independence.


I can say that because it happened lol
Why so mad?


----------



## Toucan (Nov 7, 2018)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> I can call you a faggot without having to worry about being jailed for it.


What an achievement, faggot.



BigRuler said:


> being patriotic is the norm across most of the planet
> the vast majorities of the countries in the americas, north africa, the middle east, eastern and south-eastern europe, south asia, east asia, and south east asia are all like this, with strong patriotic and nationalist attitudes being present in most of the population.
> 
> western europe and parts of the anglosphere are the exception to this, not the rule.
> so the question you should be asking is not "why is america so patriotic?", but instead  "why are a few euro countries so unpatriotic?"



Maybe because its cringey to watch people freak out over a piece of coloured cloth burning?

Maybe because we realise how stupid it is to throw your life away fighting a pointless war propagated by the rich elites that rule your nation?

Maybe because I don't feel pride for the achievements of others who just so happen to live near me?

Maybe because I realise that while many great things have been done in the name of my country so have many terrible things and if I don't want to take credit for the bad then I cant also take credit for the good.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Nov 7, 2018)

Toucan said:


> What an achievement, faggot.


Lol, have some pride in your own country and stop being ashamed.

Just don't use memes unless you're prepared to pay for them.  And be sure to get your adult website license so you can watch porn.

Actually...


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## RG 448 (Nov 7, 2018)

Toucan said:


> What an achievement, faggot.


lol ur under arrest


----------



## Toucan (Nov 7, 2018)

Testaclese Maximus said:


> lol ur under arrest



Im waiting patiently.


----------



## RG 448 (Nov 7, 2018)

Toucan said:


> Im waiting patiently.


In America we don’t have to wait.  Our emergency services respond in time.


----------



## Toucan (Nov 7, 2018)

Testaclese Maximus said:


> In America we don’t have to wait.  Our emergency services respond in time.



Yes. They also shoot you for no reason I seem to recall.

Can't say I am seeing a lot of reasons to be patriotic for America.


----------



## RG 448 (Nov 7, 2018)

Toucan said:


> Yes. They also shoot you for no reason I seem to recall.


Not on average they don’t.  And as an added bonus they don’t jail people for blasphemy or satire.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Nov 7, 2018)

Because we have to deal with anti-America spergs on a constant basis.


----------



## Toucan (Nov 7, 2018)

Uncanny Valley said:


> Because we have to deal with anti-America spergs on a constant basis.



So its not that you are pro-America its that you are anti-everywhere else?


----------



## Snuckening (Nov 7, 2018)

Cthulu said:


> LMAO fucking Sudan is better than Greece




To be fair, Sudan is better than America too.


http://www.nationmaster.com/country-info/compare/Sudan/United-States/Crime


----------



## byuu (Nov 7, 2018)

Testaclese Maximus said:


> don’t jail people for blasphemy


Why are you proud of being godless heathens?


----------



## Toucan (Nov 7, 2018)

BigRuler said:


> sounds like you are completely isolated and disconnected from your own people lol
> it's actually sad, hope you get over your 'le badass lone wolf individualist who dont need no tribe' phase at some point



Please. I am no Sargon of Akkad. But that doesnt mean I have to blindly ally myself to a nation just because I was born there.


----------



## ES 148 (Nov 7, 2018)

It's the chemicals in the water. The gay frogs are just a necessary side-effect and Alex Jones is a Spanish plant.


----------



## RG 448 (Nov 7, 2018)

garakfan69 said:


> Why are you proud of being godless heathens?


We’re not, our God is the only right one.  And He says it’s wrong to persecute people, because He’s awesome.


----------



## Toucan (Nov 7, 2018)

Vrakks said:


> It's the chemicals in the water. The gay frogs are just a necessary side-effect and Alex Jones is a Spanish plant.



Finally someone gets it!



Testaclese Maximus said:


> We’re not, our God is the only right one.  And He says it’s wrong to persecute people, because He’s awesome.



Allah?


----------



## Glad I couldn't help (Nov 7, 2018)

Toucan said:


> Yes they invaded you via Canada and you lost.
> War of 1812 anyone?
> 
> Also you can hardly say that you won the war of independence. It was more like England couldn't be fucked sending its army across the Atlantic to deal with you incestuous bastards.



To be fair, the War of 1812 was a draw. The US was able to get the British to evacuate the forts they held in the North-West Territory and stop supporting the Indians there. That was probably to most important outcome of that war, the last at which Native American could be a major factor in International war. From then on, it was a slow but steady conquest.

Although I would agree that it was French and Spanish support was critical in winning the War of Independence.



BigRuler said:


> being patriotic is the norm across most of the planet
> the vast majorities of the countries in the americas, north africa, the middle east, eastern and south-eastern europe, south asia, east asia, and south east asia are all like this, with strong patriotic and nationalist attitudes being present in most of the population.
> 
> western europe and parts of the anglosphere are the exception to this, not the rule.
> so the question you should be asking is not "why is america so patriotic?", but instead  "why are a few euro countries so unpatriotic?"



Here's a chart of selected countries on if they are "proud" of their country.


----------



## RG 448 (Nov 7, 2018)

Toucan said:


> Allah?


lol no


----------



## byuu (Nov 7, 2018)

Testaclese Maximus said:


> He says it’s wrong to persecute people, because He’s awesome.


I didn't know gays had their own god.


----------



## RG 448 (Nov 7, 2018)

garakfan69 said:


> I didn't know gays had their own god.


You’re thinking of Phelps and he’s a false prophet, not a god.


----------



## Cyber Bowling (Nov 7, 2018)

Something doesn't have to be perfect or better than everything before it in order for you to have pride in it. Parents are proud of their babies when they learn to walk or speak a single word. In the grand scheme of human accomplishments, these are trivial tasks. They're proud because they feel like they have a personal investment, which is why those parents wouldn't feel the same sense of pride over some other rando baby accomplishing the same thing.

It's the same reason someone in a third would country can be proud of their limited accomplishment while feeling nothing for the accomplishments of any other nation because there's no personal connection. It's not a particularly deep concept to understand, nor does being proud in where you live result in blindly swearing allegiance or ignoring previous issues, whether in the past or present.


----------



## Toucan (Nov 7, 2018)

BigRuler said:


> it's not your decision either way
> your nation/people is like a very large extended family - you're part of it whether you want to or not, and trying to pretend otherwise is just self-delusion.



The people of my country are not my family and to feel any kinship with the people of your country is bordering on insanity. If everyone in a country was one big family then homeless people would not exist. Citizens of a nation are just as adversarial and just as mean spirited as anywhere else in the world. This does not make America or my own country special.




Cyber Bowling said:


> It's the same reason someone in a third would country can be proud of their limited accomplishment while feeling nothing for the accomplishments of any other nation because there's no personal connection. It's not a particularly deep concept to understand, nor does being proud in where you live result in blindly swearing allegiance or ignoring previous issues, whether in the past or present.



Certainly. But you must agree with me that Americans are unusually patriotic. Even down to little things like placing their hands over their hearts during the national anthem, which nobody else in the world does. Or freaking our when the president half salutes the marines guarding his helicopter, even though he is their commander and doesn't actually need to salute them at all.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Nov 7, 2018)

Toucan said:


> So its not that you are pro-America its that you are anti-everywhere else?



You haven't met one, have you?


----------



## RG 448 (Nov 7, 2018)

Toucan said:


> Citizens of a nation are just as adversarial and just as mean spirited as anywhere else in the world.


I was given to understand America was the best because we excelled at that specifically.  We dropped two more atomic bombs than anyone else ever did.


----------



## ES 148 (Nov 7, 2018)

Toucan said:


> The people of my country are not my family and to feel any kinship with the people of your country is bordering on insanity. If everyone in a country was one big family then homeless people would not exist. Citizens of a nation are just as adversarial and just as mean spirited as anywhere else in the world. This does not make America or my own country special.


Lol you probably live in France


----------



## TiggerNits (Nov 7, 2018)

Because we can crater your gay little fiefdom with a billion years of culture and build a McDonald's over the graves of your national heroes and have it ruled an improvement by the locals after getting 15 minutes of a free concert from whatever pop culture idol we already stopped worshiping half a decade prior.


Also, we did win WW2, Russia and the UK would have tapped out in a heartbeat without Lend-Lease and the pressure we put on Japan to keep Russia from dealing with a war on 2 fronts.


----------



## TheProdigalStunna (Nov 7, 2018)

America has at least one less faggot than your shithole by virtue of you living there.


----------



## Toucan (Nov 7, 2018)

Testaclese Maximus said:


> I was given to understand America was the best because we excelled at that specifically.  We dropped two more atomic bombs than anyone else ever did.



Finally an actual reason other than the food.
And it only took three pages.



TiggerNits said:


> Because we can crater your gay little fiefdom with a billion years of culture and build a McDonald's over the graves of your national heroes and have it ruled an improvement by the locals after getting 15 minutes of a free concert from whatever pop culture idol we already stopped worshiping half a decade prior.



Should the EU unite, and it would in the event of war, it would be the most technologically advanced and numerically superior army in the world. Far outstripping america.


----------



## RG 448 (Nov 7, 2018)

Toucan said:


> And it only took three pages.


three pages and two cities*


----------



## Toucan (Nov 7, 2018)

BigRuler said:


> they literally are
> whether by degree of physical relatedness and common ancestry, or by shared customs, habits, history, native tongue, or cultural heritage - people within a nation are much closer to one another than to any outsider.
> of course you can play pretend and act like nothing is real, but at the end of the day this is how human societies work and have always worked, denying it for political or ideological reasons doesn't change anything about it.



Then why bother drawing a distinction? If i am genetically similar to people in my own country why not decrease the criteria down to the people in my town? Why not succeed from my country based purely on the closeness of our genome?

This obsession you Americans have with incest and pure bloodlines is disgusting


----------



## RG 448 (Nov 7, 2018)

Toucan said:


> This obsession you Americans have with incest and pure bloodlines is disgusting


You haven’t seen our hot cousins.


----------



## Toucan (Nov 7, 2018)

Testaclese Maximus said:


> You haven’t seen our hot cousins.



http://eshimana.blogspot.com/2016/08/american-mom-son-in-love-charged-with.html

https://newsok.com/article/5586969/oklahoma-mom-pleads-guilty-to-incest-going-to-prison

https://www.news.com.au/lifestyle/r...d/news-story/e3b6b68d5245d87849a6455557514df4

Ill pass.


----------



## ES 148 (Nov 7, 2018)

ITT: Anti-America sperg successfully triggers rational, normal Americans with low-effort bait, proving himself correct, but still looking dumber than basically everyone he's insulting anyway


----------



## Toucan (Nov 7, 2018)

Vrakks said:


> ITT: Anti-America sperg successfully triggers rational, normal Americans with low-effort bait, proving himself correct, but still looking dumber than basically everyone he's insulting anyway



I was legitimately curious at the beginning. Perhaps I am just a masochist.


----------



## TiggerNits (Nov 7, 2018)

Toucan said:


> Should the EU unite, and it would in the event of war, it would be the most technologically advanced and numerically superior army in the world. Far outstripping america.



I'm guessing you ain't never been to a NATO exercise, chief.

You guys are fucking awful at war and your hilariously obtuse weapon systems are not compatible with one anothers. Poland is the only real "Ace" you have in that deck and they'd pick Uncle Sam over Mee-Maw Merkle or Papa Putin any day


----------



## ES 148 (Nov 7, 2018)

Toucan said:


> I was legitimately curious at the beginning. Perhaps I am just a masochist.


You posed the question in such a hilariously hostile manner you threw your chance of a sensible answer out of the window. Only a Frenchman could be so unknowingly obnoxious.


----------



## Toucan (Nov 7, 2018)

TiggerNits said:


> I'm guessing you ain't never been to a NATO exercise, chief.
> 
> You guys are fucking awful at war and your hilariously obtuse weapon systems are not compatible with one anothers. Poland is the only real "Ace" you have in that deck and they'd pick Uncle Sam over Mee-Maw Merkle or Papa Putin any day



The majority of NATO is in the EU and Canada is the UK's bitch. its just you versus us in the event of war.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## ES 148 (Nov 7, 2018)

Toucan said:


> The majority of NATO is in the EU and Canada is the UK's bitch. its just you versus us in the event of war.


Not to put down NATO but America's rep as a war-obsessed nation of lunatics is at least partially based in reality, that reality being their entire military (no offense semper fi) and their absurd number of guns


----------



## TiggerNits (Nov 7, 2018)

Toucan said:


> The majority of NATO is in the EU and Canada is the UK's bitch. its just you versus us in the event of war.



The majority of NATO is in Fort Gordon and Norfolk, the rest of it just trains to be a sufficient speed bump against Russia for those parts to be able to reinforce before there's T-80s in Portugal


----------



## Glad I couldn't help (Nov 7, 2018)

Toucan said:


> Should the EU unite, and it would in the event of war, it would be the most technologically advanced and numerically superior army in the world. Far outstripping america.



Lots of assumptions there. Saying that this hypothetical EU Army would be "the most technologically advanced and numerically superior army in the world" is a stretch (also sounds suspiciously "Euro-patriotic"). At best it would have tech parity with the US (and superiority over Russia, China and India) but without any force projection abilities. Given European birthrates, it probably couldn't muster a 'numerically superior army', unless they recruited Arabs and Africans as foreign auxiliaries like the Roman did, and we all know how that turned out.

The bigger problem is that (a) Europe could unify with an army and (b) it would be effective at war. Given how European Union has preformed in the last decade, I doubt there's going to be any further unification and (b) I doubt the Europeans have the morale to fight any modern wars beyond the auxiliary roles they are played in the last two decades.


----------



## RG 448 (Nov 7, 2018)

Toucan said:


> http://eshimana.blogspot.com/2016/08/american-mom-son-in-love-charged-with.html
> 
> https://newsok.com/article/5586969/oklahoma-mom-pleads-guilty-to-incest-going-to-prison
> 
> ...


There’s a reason I specified the hot ones.


----------



## Tackleberry (Nov 7, 2018)

Toucan said:


> Seriously what do you fucks have to be so proud of? You didnt even win dubya dubya two! The Russians did.
> What, in all of your cornfield sisterfucking excuse for a country, do you people have to be proud of?
> Why in all that is good and holy do you people break into a braindead chant of "USA! USA!USA!" at the drop of a hat?
> I legit want to know.



Because fuck you, that's why, faggot.


----------



## Red Hood (Nov 7, 2018)

I fucking hate the "Russians won WW2" bullshit. I don't remember any filthy Commies chasing the Desert Fox or dropping Nukes on Nippon.


----------



## skiddlez (Nov 7, 2018)

@Null lmfao please allow "mad on the internet" ratings on all boards

never before have I seen someone so ridiculously defensive in his hate of something before people even begin arguing with him


----------



## Null (Nov 7, 2018)

I love the nation of Israel


----------



## TiggerNits (Nov 7, 2018)

The Shadow said:


> I fucking hate the "Russians won WW2" bullshit. I don't remember any filthy Commies chasing the Desert Fox or dropping Nukes on Nippon.




It's the "Fuck you, Ron you're not my REAL dad" of historical arguments


----------



## RG 448 (Nov 7, 2018)

Null said:


> I love the nation of Israel


As do all who truly oppose anti-semitism.


----------



## skiddlez (Nov 7, 2018)

just leaving this here in case you (@Toucan) cannot actually fathom why the Americans are patriotic/proud:

- they are the world's largest economy by GDP
- they are the world's largest cultural influence bar none
- they are the world's strongest nation
- they are one of the most developed countries in the world
- they are the only remaining superpower
- they have the most prestigious universities in the world
- most of the biggest, most innovative and most successful corporations in the world call America home or have roots in America
- they are the creators and innovators of almost all beloved technology in the past centuries, including stuff like the internet which I know we all here love
- they have a host of extremely well protected freedoms including speech rights and defensive rights which are protected at the highest level, and the country is not any sort of international treaties or unions which supersede it
- people absolutely fucking respect them or envy them and it is beyond clear why, and practically everyone wants to be there

Americans have a strong sense of community and pride in their accomplishments which is understandable when you've accomplished so much while still being a new kid on the block. America was built on the backs of Americans and wasn't built by huge global leaders trying to control everything: people built markets and made America what it is today, and so did their ancestors before them. Patriotism keeps them happy and their spirits up and keeps America productive and keeps them in constant "first place" on the world map. It's like a cycle, success = patriotism and patriotism = success. I understand why you don't understand this concept and are childishly hostile to it because you probably don't live in a nice country and so obviously envy people who do.


----------



## QB 290 (Nov 7, 2018)

I'm Britfag and even i can say that the americans are the only people in the world besides the polish and the aussies who have thick enough skin to actually have a decent conversation with. A certain level of freedom gives (most) people a certain level of tolerance.
Also most Americans are pretty nice people, besides the whole Loicence jokes


----------



## RG 448 (Nov 7, 2018)

Alpha Loves You said:


> besides the whole Loicence jokes


I agree, those were born fucking old


----------



## Graffiti canvas (Nov 7, 2018)

This whole thread...


----------



## Toucan (Nov 7, 2018)

skiddlez said:


> - they are the world's largest economy by GDP
> - they are the world's largest cultural influence bar none
> - they are the world's strongest nation
> - they are one of the most developed countries in the world
> ...



1. Fair enough
2. Fair enough
3. By itself. But its made a lot of enemies who together would prove a match. 
4. Highly debatable. Ive been to Appalachia.
5. The EU? China?
6. Oxford, Cambridge. Also usually the people chanting USA! generally arent doing it for the universities.
7. Sure but so do a lot of other places. How does this make America special?
8. I question your assertion that they are extremely well protected I would also say that it is nothing to brag about being one of the few countries in the world that hasnt signed the international declaration of human rights.
9. Possibly. Im actually quite ambivalent towards America as a country really.



skiddlez said:


> Americans have a strong sense of community and pride in their accomplishments


As far as I see its one of the most politically divided countries in the world with quite a bit of ethnic tension.



skiddlez said:


> which is understandable when you've accomplished so much while still being a new kid on the block.


What exactly have you done that nobody else has? 



skiddlez said:


> America was built on the backs of Americans


*cough* slaves *cough*


----------



## TenMilesWide (Nov 7, 2018)

If america's not so great why does everybody want to be them so bad?

checkmate atheists


----------



## Cthulu (Nov 7, 2018)

Toucan said:


> *cough* slaves *cough*


Tbf your right. We should never have outlawed slavery. Niggers need to dig ditches for no riches.


----------



## skiddlez (Nov 7, 2018)

Toucan said:


> 4. Highly debatable. Ive been to Appalachia.


You don't judge a country solely by its worst parts. You can't say "the mountain people are bad so everything is bad." No, as a whole, America is one of the most developed countries. Point still stands



Toucan said:


> 5. The EU? China?


EU and china are not superpowers. US is only remaining superpower and has been ever since the fall of the USSR. This is considered common knowledge.



Toucan said:


> 6. Oxford, Cambridge. Also usually the people chanting USA! generally arent doing it for the universities.


Harvard, MIT, and Stanford are to my knowledge still the top 3 of the world and have been for a while. All American. American universities and education overwhelmingly dominates world lists. They are ridiculously over represented in college education which means their universities are pretty fucking good and they have a lot of them.



Toucan said:


> 7. Sure but so do a lot of other places. How does this make America special?


Because American companies are responsible for the biggest innovations including most of the innovations to consumer automobiles, medicine, almost everything in personal computing and a host of other major industries on the forefront of advancement that keeps people happy, healthy, and wealthy. What is not to understand? Americans business and technology created a majority of every significant thing in the past few centuries.



Toucan said:


> 8. I question your assertion that they are extremely well protected I would also say that it is nothing to brag about being one of the few countries in the world that hasnt signed the international declaration of human rights.


Nothing supercedes the Constitution of the US if you live in the US. The only way they can do this is to sign into, say, the TPP. They've never done this. The difference for Americans is they're worried about their country and are largely less concerned with the rest of the world outside of commerce because they don't want to try to be the rest of the world, because they consider themselves the best the planet has to offer. Americans innovate and do as they please and the rest of the world follows suit, as America is the largest global influence of culture.



Toucan said:


> As far as I see its one of the most politically divided countries in the world with quite a bit of ethnic tension.


"Because a country has faults, this means the whole country is based on their faults" seems to be your implication. America has tons of problems. Their media and political divide are one. To imply there is no sense of community is not only absurd but directly contradicts your previous statement where you say they're too patriotic. You can't be patriotic if you have no sense of community. So which is it?



Toucan said:


> What exactly have you done that nobody else has?


I'm beginning to think you're just incapable of reading or listening by this point.



Toucan said:


> *cough* slaves *cough*


Thank you for subscribing to the world narrative that literally everything ever in America was made and done purely by slaves.

For the most part, they farmed crops. And banning slavery did not hurt America. Even without slaves America continued to build and create great things and innovate, which must mean that the entire function of their society did not rely on slaves tending to crops.

I'm not debating you further because it's clear your beliefs are founded on your LACK of knowledge, not things you know.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Nov 7, 2018)

Toucan said:


> Your country could collapse very soon, as many people in your own country seems to think, how does this even make you the equivalent of Rome?


I think you just answered your own question.


----------



## SJ 485 (Nov 7, 2018)

@Toucan 
>>>/pol/


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Nov 7, 2018)

Congrats @Toucan, 5 pages of autism!

Way to go!


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Nov 7, 2018)

Graffiti canvas said:


> This whole thread...



Yes and OP bites every time.



Toucan said:


> Should the EU unite, and it would in the event of war, it would be the most technologically advanced and numerically superior army in the world. Far outstripping america.



lol does the EU even have first strike ordinance? The U.S. would nuke them off the map by the time the EU committee voted to start manufacturing their own nukes.



Vrakks said:


> Anti-America sperg successfully triggers rational, normal Americans with low-effort bait



If pointing and laughing at an idiot is the same as getting triggered then Chris-chan and ADF are the world's most successful trolls, which would naturally conclude to this:


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Nov 7, 2018)

I just wanted to say that I love this country because despite only being around for 200 years, it's extremely stable. Ever since the Constitution was ratified and the Articles of Confederation were discarded, we've been basically using the same form of government ever since. Sure it's gotten a little bigger, but it's still the same system. It's not like places like China that used to be nice, but then became Communist and had a lot of their culture stripped away, or France which struggled for years just to decide what form of government they wanted.

Also, I would like to take this opportunity to nominate this as the thread theme:


----------



## Snuckening (Nov 7, 2018)

skiddlez said:


> just leaving this here in case you (@Toucan) cannot actually fathom why the Americans are patriotic/proud:
> 
> - they are the world's largest economy by GDP
> - they are the world's largest cultural influence bar none
> ...




America also

- locks up a higher % of thier own population than any nation ever.

-meaning that America is objectively, measurably, numerically the least free country in human history

-are so dumb that Russia trolled them into spending billions on _going to the fucking moon_, for literally no reason at all.

-has four to six times the murder rate of any actual first world country

-has literal third world levels of violent crime. Shitholes like El Salvador and half of Africa has less violent crime

-lost the Vietnam war to malnourished, untrained peasants armed with bamboo sticks dipped in poo

-Didn't win WW2, Russia did

-are universally noted for being fat and stupid


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Nov 7, 2018)

Toucan said:


> What exactly have you done that nobody else has?


----------



## Somsnosa (Nov 7, 2018)

The cuisine is absolute shit, except grillin'.
A bit too eaten by capitalism, with an absurd love for guns, but you should still thank God you live in it instead of some shithole.
And, you know, idiots like you just keep touching the wound in EU's reputation. Contrary to voices, we love our star n stripes daddy. EU has no reason at all to fight or feel menaced by the US, if anything the US would be the first to finance or support a 'possible' EU army.


----------



## skiddlez (Nov 7, 2018)

Snuckening said:


> - locks up a higher % of thier own population than any nation ever.
> 
> -meaning that America is objectively the least free country in human history, per capita


"America is free to do as they want so some people are asshole criminals and put the innocent public at risk, so when America locks these people up it means they are literally less free than North Korea and other shitholes, the worst in the world!"
stopped reading there I'm 99% sure this is bait


----------



## It's HK-47 (Nov 7, 2018)

Because other countries have had *thousands* of years and hundreds of dynasties and kingdoms and globe-spanning empires and then in fewer than 300 years with a handful of shitty farmers with boomsticks and a piece of paper that told England to fuck off, we turned this place into a globe-spanning super-power with enough explosives to murder this entire solar system.  

The British Empire was pretty impressive, but did it have Randy Savage*, *the Big Mac, monster trucks, or the ability to literally destroy the planet in a nuclear war?  *I think not.*


----------



## Inklings (Nov 7, 2018)

Why does Toucan hate America and apparently even his own countrymen so much?


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Nov 7, 2018)

Inklings said:


> Why does Toucan hate America and apparently even his own countrymen so much?


I think this is the real mystery


----------



## Audit (Nov 7, 2018)

@Toucan is a Polish saboteur send to KF to stir up anti-American sentiments. We must exorcise him with images of Russians, Germans, and Jews.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Nov 7, 2018)

Inklings said:


> Why does Toucan hate America and apparently even his own countrymen so much?



Because his brain is Always Unique...


----------



## Glad I couldn't help (Nov 7, 2018)

Toucan said:


> 8. I question your assertion that they are extremely well protected I would also say that it is nothing to brag about being one of the few countries in the world that hasnt signed the international declaration of human rights.


The US has signed and ratified the Universal Declaration of Human Rights and one of the binding convents, on Civil and Political Rights, but not the on Economic, Social and Cultural Rights and raft of others that could be called 'socially liberal' (e.g. on the Rights of the Child, on Women, etc.).

Of course, honestly these declarations and convents seem to me to be talk and words, just by looking how many countries signed on and how effectively they implement these measures. The same could said for Climate Change agreements like Kyoto or Paris - the US says no, we aren't do anything and the rest of the world says yes and also does nothing.


----------



## QU 734 (Nov 7, 2018)

Inklings said:


> Why does Toucan hate America and apparently even his own countrymen so much?





Spoiler



The answer rhymes with "jaw jism".


----------



## Snuckening (Nov 7, 2018)

skiddlez said:


> "America is free to do as they want so some people are asshole criminals and put the innocent public at risk, so when America locks these people up it means they are literally less free than North Korea and other shitholes, the worst in the world!"
> stopped reading there I'm 99% sure this is bait



"Locking everyone up is what TRUE FREEDOM means"

lol k


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Nov 7, 2018)

Toucan said:


> Should the EU unite, and it would in the event of war, it would be the most technologically advanced and numerically superior army in the world. Far outstripping america.



The EU can't even combat domestic Islamic terrorism to the point the police avoid patrolling their neighborhoods, what makes you think these dickless countries could stand a fleeting chance against an actual military?



Toucan said:


> By itself. But its made a lot of enemies who together would prove a match.



Squabbling sandnigger countries in the Middle East do not a superpower breaking alliance make.



Toucan said:


> The EU? China?



Nigga please, you can start flexing your muscles when you stop injecting saline. China is so broke they build ghost _cities_ to give the global economy the impression that they have economic growth, meanwhile their own people have to climb mountainsides on ropes to get between their huts & the outside world, when this came to light, China's government replaced the rope with metal monkey bars because it made them look bad.



Toucan said:


> Sure but so do a lot of other places. How does this make America special?



Because we're the only ones to have invented an internet.



Toucan said:


> As far as I see its one of the most politically divided countries in the world with quite a bit of ethnic tension.



Name a country that doesn't have this.



Toucan said:


> *cough* slaves *cough*



The slave trade severely damaged the US economy due to the fact that labor became free and the economy gained strength when it was banned. I would also like to note that ancient Romans kept slaves just like the US and it hit their economy even worse, so your comparison to Rome just became more apt.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Nov 7, 2018)

Anyone who doesn't like America is a sped. Look at the competition for first world countries. South Korea?  Japan? CANADA? EUROPE? No thanks.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Nov 7, 2018)

skiddlez said:


> stopped reading there I'm 99% sure this is bait



That's because @Snuckening is under the impression that this is a legit trolling thread, failing to realize that OP isn't a troll.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Nov 7, 2018)

America is #2.

CSA was actually the best.


----------



## millais (Nov 7, 2018)

We walked on the Moon.


----------



## Harbinger of Kali Yuga (Nov 7, 2018)

Smug Euroshits and liberals hate America because we were more potently anti-socialist, though this is changing.  America was founded to a good extent based upon an ideology of individual rights.  America likes the rich, true, but at the same time hates inherited aristocracy and royalty.  Euroshits can talk all they want, but countries throughout Europe still keep their royalty around, even if it might be ceremonially--so much for equality when you have a special family suckling at the tit.  A lot of the metrics that compare the USA to Europe are unfair because America is a huge place with a federal system whereas a in Europe is condensed. 

But many Americans can't decide if they are patriotic because of the values or patriotic because it's the nation they were born into so it must be the best.  But Europeans also have a strange anti-nationalistic nationalism, for instance, when have you heard a Norwegian or other Nordic person criticize their government or the welfare state, or compare it unfavorably to America or some other nation?


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Nov 8, 2018)

You hating on America?

On the internet?

Using electricity?

That we invented?

 Fuck off, faggot.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Nov 8, 2018)

Why? It's pretty self evident, I think. Why does every person in every random shithole in the world have an opinion on the USA? Why do they all think they are informed about what the USA is like?  Why is the US on everyone's mind across the entire world?

Now, in the USA, how many shithole countries do we keep track of all the political goings on of? The 2 or 3 big guys who matter, the ones we're protecting the rest of the world from? Yeah, that sounds about right.

It's because the US runs the fucking world, and is the security force for the free world.  The US invented the modern world, the concepts of equality and liberty without a caste system built in (The founders were stuck with slavery at the time, they didn't seem to want it).  When Russia pulls some shit, who does everyone in the world immediately look to? Is it estonia, or albania, or whatever silly place you're from?  No, it's the US.  The rest of the world follows our example then claims to be doing it better.  

It doesn't have to be this way. Spend some of your nation's wealth on actual defense instead of silly social experiments.


----------



## Poiseon (Nov 9, 2018)

Just like all people on the planet, we don't often think much about the behind the scenes historical events and cultural eccentricities. The US is the most open and accepting place in the world, even with the amount of people who hate other races such as the KKK, Black Lives Matter, and other extremist groups. The US is as patriotic as it is because we have stood against the rest of the world and stayed United over centuries. Even with the Civil War, even with Slavery, and the age of monopolies. People are patriotic because our ancestors ended slavery (Being the only country and civilization on the planet to fight a war to do so.) Our people invented the airplane, mass production, affordable cars by Henry Ford. My father always told me that the reason our nation is so great, is because we have the freedom to think for ourselves. The government can't make me support someone. They can't make me do anything. Even taxes are avoidable if you know the system. We tipped the balance in two world wars, brought forth the death of the brutal Japanese Empire (Bugs Bunny helped. Check out this fucking cartoon it's great; https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxtlcrIkIbI)
We have the right to own weapons to defend ourselves, worship whatever god we wish (The Giant Flying Spaghetti monster) speak our mind on any topic and not fear getting arrested (Unless you're a Tumblr bitch) 
America is our home, and we care deeply for it. Our ancestors had to pay for every inch of our land with sweat, blood and tears. We tamed an entire continent. America isn't perfect, no country is, but like every nation in the world, we have our accomplishments and they are things to be proud of.


----------



## Poiseon (Nov 9, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXFYjQMW9yU&t=1s


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Nov 9, 2018)

Poiseon said:


> Just like all people on the planet, we don't often think much about the behind the scenes historical events and cultural eccentricities. The US is the most open and accepting place in the world, even with the amount of people who hate other races such as the KKK, Black Lives Matter, and other extremist groups. The US is as patriotic as it is because we have stood against the rest of the world and stayed United over centuries. Even with the Civil War, even with Slavery, and the age of monopolies. People are patriotic because our ancestors ended slavery (Being the only country and civilization on the planet to fight a war to do so.) Our people invented the airplane, mass production, affordable cars by Henry Ford. My father always told me that the reason our nation is so great, is because we have the freedom to think for ourselves. The government can't make me support someone. They can't make me do anything. Even taxes are avoidable if you know the system. We tipped the balance in two world wars, brought forth the death of the brutal Japanese Empire (Bugs Bunny helped. Check out this fucking cartoon it's great; https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxtlcrIkIbI)
> We have the right to own weapons to defend ourselves, worship whatever god we wish (The Giant Flying Spaghetti monster) speak our mind on any topic and not fear getting arrested (Unless you're a Tumblr bitch)
> America is our home, and we care deeply for it. Our ancestors had to pay for every inch of our land with sweat, blood and tears. We tamed an entire continent. America isn't perfect, no country is, but like every nation in the world, we have our accomplishments and they are things to be proud of.



It also helps that the United States had the drawing power it took be a desirable place to live for all the foreign smart people who helped push those innovations. Honestly, a lot of the things the U.S. accomplished were just because the country was lucky enough to get the people who knew how to do those things.


----------



## Poiseon (Nov 9, 2018)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> It also helps that the United States had the drawing power it took be a desirable place to live for all the foreign smart people who helped push those innovations. Honestly, a lot of the things the U.S. accomplished were just because the country was lucky enough to get the people who knew how to do those things.


It had that drawing power because of everything I just said  No one wans to move to a shit hole, Like the UK.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Nov 9, 2018)

Poiseon said:


> It had that drawing power because of everything I just said  No one wans to move to a shit hole, Like the UK.



Exactly, everyone wants to run to a place better than where they live, which is the problem that Europe is having right now.


----------



## Poiseon (Nov 9, 2018)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> Exactly, everyone wants to run to a place better than where they live, which is the problem that Europe is having right now.


Not true. The problem is hipster Eurotrash twats letting them in because they want to feel woke.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Nov 9, 2018)

Poiseon said:


> Not true. The problem is hipster Eurotrash twats letting them in because they want to feel woke.



That's just the second half of the problem. They got invaded and these countries were cool with it. The immigrants had to show up from somewhere.


----------



## Poiseon (Nov 9, 2018)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> That's just the second half of the problem. They got invaded and these countries were cool with it. The immigrants had to show up from somewhere.


Most of them are from  the Middle-East or Northern Africa. European governments want these people to immigrate so they have a cheap labor force that will continually vote them into power. It's what the Democratic party in the US is trying to do, but Trump's immigration policies stopped that in it's tracks. Hopefully it stays that way. The biggest problem with Europe, is that it's leaders don't care about their people. It's always been like that, it's why the US Rebelled against England. People don't like being *used* instead of served, as *good* governments _*should.*_
Take England, for example. Within two months, people there will need a government license to watch online porn. 
https://www.wired.co.uk/article/porn-block-ban-in-the-uk-age-verifcation-law
I told a guy in the UK about this, and he said "I don't watch porn, so it doesn't matter" There's something about Europeans that makes them want to get fucked by the ruling class. I'm proud to be American (Though, as a Mexican Zorua, I obviously hopped the fence xp)


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Nov 9, 2018)

Poiseon said:


> European governments want these people to immigrate so they have a cheap labor force that will continually vote them into power.



That's dumb considering places like Germany have such high educational expectations for their native population. Aren't Germany slightly worse than Japan in that respect?


----------



## Whatdidyousay? (Nov 9, 2018)

I don't understand the patriotic streak either. It's prolly because the indoctrination starts very early at schools. That and not really having an understanding of the wider world.


----------



## Whatdidyousay? (Nov 10, 2018)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> That's dumb considering places like Germany have such high educational expectations for their native population. Aren't Germany slightly worse than Japan in that respect?


Don't worry buddy. These dumb ratings are the only way for those that are triggered by opposing opinions to express themselves.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Nov 10, 2018)

Whatdidyousay? said:


> Don't worry buddy. These dumb ratings are the only way for those that are triggered by opposing opinions to express themselves.



One of the bigger reasons I said it was dumb is because a bunch of uneducated Islamist extremists gunning for a caliphate aren't gonna fit in with a society of educated kafirs nor are they going to vote for the party that let them in for that exact reason. They're gonna vote for their own people and the only way they'd vote for a preexisting party is if the guy they're voting for is a Muslim, and if that happens, they're not going to be halfway educated as the average German who couldn't get the same job on Germany's equivalent of a highschool education.

The only way you could expect an influx of Muslims to vote for your party for letting them into your country is if you lowered your standards as a party, this also means no homos or women in your party btw. It'd look strange for Angela Merkel to convert to Islam and then _not_ step down from her position of power to go be a burka wearing homemaker.


----------



## Poiseon (Nov 10, 2018)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> One of the bigger reasons I said it was dumb is because a bunch of uneducated Islamist extremists gunning for a caliphate aren't gonna fit in with a society of educated kafirs nor are they going to vote for the party that let them in for that exact reason. They're gonna vote for their own people and the only way they'd vote for a preexisting party is if the guy they're voting for is a Muslim, and if that happens, they're not going to be halfway educated as the average German who couldn't get the same job on Germany's equivalent of a highschool education.
> 
> The only way you could expect an influx of Muslims to vote for your party for letting them into your country is if you lowered your standards as a party, this also means no homos or women in your party btw. It'd look strange for Angela Merkel to convert to Islam and then _not_ step down from her position of power to go be a burka wearing homemaker.


Dude, do some research on Germany. The commercials and 'pro-diversity' PSAs they show their population. That is literally exactly what's happening. The standards are being lowered.

You don't have to be highly educated, or even moderately educated to know that the people who make laws that allow you to live where you live, and collect welfare, are people you should vote for.



Whatdidyousay? said:


> I don't understand the patriotic streak either. It's *prolly* because the indoctrination starts very early at schools. That and not really having an understanding of the wider world.


You aren't taught to be patriotic in schools. We say the pledge in mornings, but that is optional in every state. You are taught about the political process, not who or what to support. We teach our children about the atrocities of the past. Wounded Knee massacre, is one example. As for a wider understanding of the world, most schools teach about other cultures and histories. Language courses are mandatory in high school along with arts and art history. It depends mostly on the person.
"Prolly" Lol


----------



## byuu (Nov 10, 2018)

Poiseon said:


> Dude, do some research on Germany.


Did your "research" consist of watching some youtube sperg like Kraut?

The current wave of Muslims in Germany aren't immigrants. They're refugees and are unable to vote.
The party that let them in (Merkel's party) is the Christian conservative party, which isn't pro-immigration and isn't looking to increase welfare. They did nothing but lose votes over it.

The old wave of Muslims are Turkish guest workers. It was America who pressured Germany into accepting them.


Also, I don't understand the "Europe is so elitist" stuff. Our current chancellor is the daughter of an East German pastor. The chancellor before her used to be a construction worker.
When was the last time America had a president that didn't come from a wealthy family?


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Nov 10, 2018)

I think the main reason Americans are so patriotic is the fact that the United States was explicitly founded around a set of ideals (specifically, the ideals of the enlightenment). Countries which define themselves around a national ethos like this naturally tend to develop a stronger sense of national identity in their citizens, because they can offer people not only a sense of belonging, but also something meaningful to believe in. In the case of America, this belief has been the American Dream.

If we contrast this with Europe, most European countries are purely the product of history and circumstance, which gives people less to identify with. It also tends to produce a backward-looking mentality, because increasingly in this world of globalization and shifting demographics, history is all most Europeans can really look to for a sense of belonging.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Nov 10, 2018)

Poiseon said:


> You don't have to be highly educated, or even moderately educated to know that the people who make laws that allow you to live where you live, and collect welfare, are people you should vote for.



Nor do you need to be educated to tell the difference between a Muslim and a kafir, and we're talking about pure bred, inbred, un-cut Middle East Muslims.


----------



## BeanBidan (Nov 10, 2018)

Simple, we're just better than all the faggots nations of the world, in fact the entire world belongs to the USA (mainly Texas), you're just borrowing land from us.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Nov 10, 2018)

garakfan69 said:


> It was America who pressured Germany into accepting them.



Wait, what? This is the first I've ever heard of that, was it during the Obama administration?


----------



## byuu (Nov 10, 2018)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> Wait, what? This is the first I've ever heard of that, was it during the Obama administration?


No, I'm talking about the original wave that started in the 60s.
America wanted to prop up Italy and Turkey's economy with the help of Germany because they were important NATO members.

I couldn't find a good English source, but here's a good German article


----------



## Poiseon (Nov 10, 2018)

garakfan69 said:


> No, I'm talking about the original wave that started in the 60s.
> America wanted to prop up Italy and Turkey's economy with the help of Germany because they were important NATO members.
> 
> I couldn't find a good English source, but here's a good German article


Here's a translated version for those who'd care for it.

"Each of our brothers and sisters worked here day and night to win hearts. They turned every bitterness into honey, defied every difficulty. "This is what Turkish Prime Minister Tayyip Erdogan said in a speech to Turkish immigrants in Cologne in 2008. It was balm for the soul of its followers, they loved to hear it. Even German politicians tend to transfigure the history of labor migration as one of Turkish victims and German guilt through exploitation. But this version of the story is a fairytale.

In 1961, at the* initiative and pressure of the Turkish government,* the recruitment agreement between the Federal Republic of Germany and Turkey was concluded, similar to that of Italy and other countries in 1955. Actually, the Turkish workers were so badly needed in Germany. But there were geopolitical reasons. The United States urged Germans to *support* Turkey *economically*. In Cuba in 1960, Fidel Castro had driven away the dictator Batista and the Americans, and also in Turkey the students and unions were revolting. The global balance in the Cold War seemed out of balance.
Recruitment agreement as a last official act

When the domestic situation became too hot for the Turkish military in 1960, it seized power by a coup d'etat and imprisoned Prime Minister Menderes, who had initiated democratic reforms, loosened contacts with the Soviet Union, flirted with contacts with the United States and promoted Islamization. No Western state seriously protested the coup. NATO needed allies on the "southeast flank" of the socialist bloc, and the militarily powerful Turkey was the historically proven partner. This was soon revealed by the Cuba crisis, in which Turkey played a significant role. The NATO-loyal Turkish generals demanded a prize for this: participation in the economic upswing of Europe.

The levers included the Recruitment Agreement and, two years later, the Ankara Agreement, which was intended to pave the way for Turkey into the Customs Union and later into the European Community. On 30 October 1961, six weeks after Adnan Menderes was executed on the island of Imrali in the Marmara Sea for alleged constitutional failure, and two weeks after new elections, the recruitment agreement was signed in Bad Godesberg. It was one of the last official acts of the long-time Christian Democrat Foreign Minister Heinrich von Brentano.
The big lot was a German employment contract.
Turkish domestic policy had failed in 1960 due to the problems of a rapidly growing population and ignorance of the needs of its own society. All Turkish governments had followed a doctrine that the state's founder Atatürk had set: they tried to control the economy and food production in a planned economy, hit wheat fields "harvest battles", kept the bread prices artificially low. Centralized prices and allocation, for example, for sugar and wheat, thus preventing a market-based development of supply and demand. And although eighty percent of the population lived in rural areas, only three percent of the state budget was invested there.

The result was a sustainable rural exodus and impoverishment of the Anatolian population. Millions of people moved to the cities, overnight emerged "Gecekondus", slum district on the edge of the big cities. But who could, followed the offer from Almanya. A German employment contract was as valuable as a lottery win. There were four times as many applicants as jobs could be taught.

more on the subject
previous article

1.4
next article

As strong and reliable as the NATO partner was the Turkish army, Turkey was as weak as economically. It threatened mass unemployment and mass poverty and subsequently not only an uprising of the youth and the military cadets, but also a national bankruptcy. The Turkish government was trying to cope with a constitutional reform of unrest and hoped that labor exports would ease the burden on the Turkish labor market and minimize the trade deficit. In addition, speculation was that workers in the West would gain know-how and bring their new knowledge back to Turkey. With them, that was the plan, you could modernize the Turkish economy."

It didn't say in that article that the US urged Germany to take in shit loads of migrants. It said the US urged Germany to help Turkey. Germany Needed workers, it wasn't "Murica needs u to take deeze towel-heads now." Germany is being retarded.
@MarvinTheParanoidAndroid 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D78ihfgYUM0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGShZZT1pek
Thought you'd like these.


----------



## Zaragoza (Nov 10, 2018)

skiddlez said:


> just leaving this here in case you (@Toucan) cannot actually fathom why the Americans are patriotic/proud:
> 
> - they are the world's largest economy by GDP
> - they are the world's largest cultural influence bar none
> ...


And we're continuing the tradition left by the British Empire by making the rest of the world learn English because they want to be with us, Latin America especially.
*[Most Popular Language To Study]*


----------



## Poiseon (Nov 10, 2018)

Zaragoza said:


> And we're continuing the tradition left by the British Empire by making the rest of the world learn English because they want to be with us, Latin America especially.


Why is the US, Greenland, and parts of Europe Spanish? The fuck does this map mean, exactly?


----------



## Zaragoza (Nov 10, 2018)

Poiseon said:


> Why is the US, Greenland, and parts of Europe Spanish? The fuck does this map mean, exactly?


Doulingo and other Language learning applications released the most popular language each countries want to learn.


----------



## Poiseon (Nov 10, 2018)

Zaragoza said:


> Doulingo and other Language learning applications released the most popular language each countries want to learn.


Ah. Thanks for the context, now it makes sense.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Nov 12, 2018)

TLDR of the entire thread:

Because the title of these threads is always "Why does the USA..." or "Why does America..." or "Why do Americans..."

You never see "Why do people from the czech republic like electronic music so much" or "What's up with swedes and ring pops?" or "Why are those albanians so stupid?"

You'll notice I couldn't even come up with a stereotype of whatever dumb place you're from.  Because nobody cares.  We in the USA can't help but notice the entire rest of the world hanging on our every word and deed, when there's a popular show in the US everyone in the world will watch it.  

So let me turn the question around. Why do non-americans have such strong opinions about americans when they've probably never even met one in person?


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Dec 11, 2018)

Zaragoza said:


> And we're continuing the tradition left by the British Empire by making the rest of the world learn English because they want to be with us, Latin America especially.
> *[Most Popular Language To Study] *
> 
> 
> Spoiler


The most popular language people study in Sweden is Swedish itself?


----------



## Caesare (Dec 14, 2018)

Vrakks said:


> ITT: Anti-America sperg successfully triggers rational, normal Americans with low-effort bait, proving himself correct, but still looking dumber than basically everyone he's insulting anyway



lol like one person answered him semi seriously, wtf are you talking about?


----------



## juliannice (Dec 17, 2018)

because the united states is a very powerful country and they are greatful for beeing born in there not in africa


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Dec 20, 2018)

Hey @FarmerKiwi, got something to say?


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Dec 20, 2018)

Whatdidyousay? said:


> I don't understand the patriotic streak either. It's prolly because the indoctrination starts very early at schools. That and not really having an understanding of the wider world.



Patriotism is a response to the once divided nature of the US. There was a time when the United States was referred to in the plural (ex. “The United States are at war” instead of “The US is at war.”), and people identified by state rather than as a whole coherent nation. However, after the American Civil War, patriotism began to spread as a way to heal and to consolidate the nation. Additionally, there were nationalist movements that began to propagate during that time period and the US was no exception.

The US differs from Europe in one key way when it comes to patriotism. Unlike Europe*, the US does not consciously associate nationalism with the first and second world wars. Also, unlike Europe, the US suffered minimal damages in both conflicts. Besides Pearl Harbor, American cities weren’t bombed, American infrastructure wasn’t damaged, and very few American civilians were killed besides working class sailors. So, Americans don’t see patriotism as a social malady but a unifying, stabilizing force.

*Poland and Eastern Europe are the exception. They’re nationalistic because they are no longer a part of the USSR.


----------



## BScCollateral (Mar 19, 2019)

Toucan said:


> Seriously what do you fucks have to be so proud of? You didnt even win dubya dubya two! The Russians did.



With our DC-3, Jeeps, trucks, Spam, and half the shells in Germany fired at B-17s.

If the US hasn't done much, nobody else has done anything.


----------



## Knucklehead (Mar 19, 2019)

Super late to this thread but I'll add my 2 cents to this bait that OP gave up on lol. We're patriotic because unlike whatever fagboi hipster country you come from, we love what we've made. Our liberties and rights are like that of no other country ever. We pride ourselves on the fact the in this country, with enough hard work you can make something of yourself. You envy us. It's understandable, billions of other people do as well.


----------



## NotoriousD (Mar 19, 2019)

Toucan said:


> Seriously what do you fucks have to be so proud of? You didnt even win dubya dubya two! The Russians did.
> What, in all of your cornfield sisterfucking excuse for a country, do you people have to be proud of?
> Why in all that is good and holy do you people break into a braindead chant of "USA! USA!USA!" at the drop of a hat?
> I legit want to know.


Not to join in on the necroes but, to answer a low effort post with an equally low effort post:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


















Because fuck you, that's why.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Mar 19, 2019)

Poiseon said:


> Dude, do some research on Germany. The commercials and 'pro-diversity' PSAs they show their population. That is literally exactly what's happening. The standards are being lowered.



Really? I remember a user explaining here about a year ago that in Germany, if you don't go to university that you're considered a r*e*tard and are relegated to bagging groceries as your only job. If Germany is lowering their standards it can only be a good thing before it becomes a bad thing.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Mar 19, 2019)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> in Germany, if you don't go to university that you're considered a r*e*tard and are relegated to bagging groceries as your only job.



That sounds like every occupied Western country. At least Germany actually has working vocational training programs so that people can get good skilled blue-collar jobs.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Mar 19, 2019)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> Really? I remember a user explaining here about a year ago that in Germany, if you don't go to university that you're considered a r*e*tard and are relegated to bagging groceries as your only job. If Germany is lowering their standards it can only be a good thing before it becomes a bad thing.


Germany is not a very good target for " look at how gay europe is getting" because a lot of their socialist programs are effective and logical (for the context of the country) and some of its policies align with slightly more conservative mindsets (not every Tom, Dick, and Harry needs to go to college- that's why trade schools are so emphasized in Germany). Germany is also an economic powerhouse- try some countries that are clearly just aping off of the rest of Europe with their socialist policies and don't show any real ingenuity or foresight- like Sweden or Great Britan.

Or even the abject failures in Europe- namely Italy and Greece. Their flaws are at least partially caused by socialism. If you're going to shit-talk Europe, don't bring up Switzerland, the Netherlands or Germany, lol.


----------



## Toucan (Mar 19, 2019)

Fucking Jesus this thread keeps flaring up like an STD. I get it. You think im autistic. 



Knucklehead said:


> Our liberties and rights are like that of no other country ever. We pride ourselves on the fact the in this country, with enough hard work you can make something of yourself. You envy us. It's understandable, billions of other people do as well.



I wish you wouldn't just tell abject lies like that.


----------



## JektheDumbass (Mar 19, 2019)

We're patriotic because it wasn't that long ago that having the slightest criticism about America (or even not cheering loud enough) got you branded a communist and ruined your professional life.  It's just like how Spanish speaking people are extra super Catholic.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Mar 19, 2019)

JektheDumbass said:


> We're patriotic because it wasn't that long ago that having the slightest criticism about America (or even not cheering loud enough) got you branded a communist and ruined your professional life.  It's just like how Spanish speaking people are extra super Catholic.


That is the dumbest explanation in this thread.


----------



## arorti (Mar 19, 2019)

JektheDumbass said:


> We're patriotic because it wasn't that long ago that having the slightest criticism about America (or even not cheering loud enough) got you branded a communist and ruined your professional life.  It's just like how Spanish speaking people are extra super Catholic.


If by not that long ago you mean sixty years.


----------



## QI 541 (Mar 19, 2019)

As far as I can tell most Americans hate their own country.


----------



## Mewtwo_Rain (Mar 19, 2019)

I'd argue  it's for a few reasons:

One reason is because of the historical context surrounding America's development into what it is today. People often don't know or recall that the earliest Europeans who made America what it is fought against British "authoritarian" rule of sorts or views on religion. It was also a basic mind set that people be unified to fight against the government of sorts. (Of course people have become complacent and lost that mind set in recent times but up until the last 40 or so years it was common.)

It's a country that allows non-majority groups to succeed as long as effort is put into the trades and skills of said groups. Asians and Jews for instance do more successfully than typical White people despite Whites being the majority.

It's a country that has faced many of it's own dark issues and pushed forward to outdo itself where many countries again become complacent. Not that, it's always wrong.  (IE: Japan may be Xenophobic but they're maintain their culture) A country that has often pushed freedom of speech to the fullest extent it can out of threats of violence and causing mass hysteria. 

Up until the last 40 years or so it was also a great place for education, job availability, and more. Sadly our standards have started to lower due to various reasons (political, and non-political) Complacency is also a huge issue these days.

The only thing halting most of the patriotism most had for this country is people pushing an agenda and being misled to believe lies about their own country. (IE: Black community believes cops just randomly shoot up their children for no reason which is untrue to say the least.) People's bad voting habits which are destroying some of the cities and states (California, Illinois, NY, etc.) [ignorant voters basically] and  too much diversity in the newer era for people who have no sense of this land or its history thus no patriotic hold or believe that everything is racist, and bigoted in a misguided fashion.  (Let alone studies show major amounts of diversity lead to loss of trust in communities and groups)Then there's the issue of corruption that's taken hold within the government in the most recent times and the American patriotism is starting to see a slide.


----------



## User1 (Mar 19, 2019)

Mainly Brainwashing by the schools, it's usually dictatorships that do shit like the pledge of alligence.


----------



## TiggerNits (Mar 19, 2019)

Tard Baby said:


> Germany is not a very good target for " look at how gay europe is getting" because a lot of their socialist programs are effective and logical (for the context of the country) and some of its policies align with slightly more conservative mindsets (not every Tom, Dick, and Harry needs to go to college- that's why trade schools are so emphasized in Germany). Germany is also an economic powerhouse- try some countries that are clearly just aping off of the rest of Europe with their socialist policies and don't show any real ingenuity or foresight- like Sweden or Great Britan.
> 
> Or even the abject failures in Europe- namely Italy and Greece. Their flaws are at least partially caused by socialism. If you're going to shit-talk Europe, don't bring up Switzerland, the Netherlands or Germany, lol.




Yeah, the issue Germany has is the same one that Sweden has, the immigration isn't outright destroying them, but the social programs aren't sustainable outside of peak economic conditions and they can't truly defend themselves from immediate military threats without relying on military alliances/The US to take the brunt both in terms of men and machines. If Germany has to fight an actual incursion or the EU starts to falter, they're going to be an absolute shit show in a really bad way. Too much of the population just isn't culturally or even economically invested in the good of the nation to be able to sustain itself come a hard break


----------



## JektheDumbass (Mar 19, 2019)

arorti said:


> If by not that long ago you mean sixty years.


Yes, that is what I meant.

If we didn't have McCarthyism calling literally everything communism back then we wouldn't have dumbass kids saying they're communists when most actually want a capitalist economy with slightly more regulations protecting the lower classes.


----------



## Mewtwo_Rain (Mar 19, 2019)

JektheDumbass said:


> Yes, that is what I meant.
> 
> If we didn't have McCarthyism calling literally everything communism back then we wouldn't have dumbass kids saying they're communists when most actually want a capitalist economy with slightly more regulations protecting the lower classes.


I think the only problem is many of these regulations that have been pushed for by the government are the ones that have hurt the "lower classes." Personally. It's the issue many have with NN all over again.


----------



## JektheDumbass (Mar 19, 2019)

Mewtwo_Rain said:


> I think the only problem is many of these regulations that have been pushed for by the government are the ones that have hurt the "lower classes." Personally. It's the issue many have with NN all over again.


I can definitely agree with that.  People argue about big government vs. small government, I say a small government that gives the same lack of fuck about non-billionaires as the current one does won't fix shit.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Mar 19, 2019)

arorti said:


> If by not that long ago you mean sixty years.


If by sixty years ago, you mean the really fine people on the 'Hollywood Blacklist' who never missed a day at work.

Political persecution in America is real and has never seriously targetted Communists. Just look at how the good men of the German-American Bund were treated for trying to help the majority Germanic (Anglo, German, Nordic) stock of America stay out of the second fratricidal war.


----------



## Mewtwo_Rain (Mar 19, 2019)

JektheDumbass said:


> I can definitely agree with that.  People argue about big government vs. small government, I say a small government that gives the same lack of fuck about non-billionaires as the current one does won't fix shit.


Hate to sound like one of those "extreme capitalist.' But personally I've always believed the problem we face now is not Capitalism but extreme corporatism. I don't think regulations are the answer we need because we see now corporations are using lobbyist to pass regulations to benefit themselves.

My belief is that  if people want to put pressure on the corporations just make some of the things applied in the constitution also apply to them (similar to a bill of rights and that includes online protections)  as well as protections for smaller companies. The big mistake is we've been scapegoating capitalism for corporatism or crony capitalist posing as capitalist when it's merely a manipulation.

You may not agree with this analysis, but my belief is minimal regulations outside of protections (Think like a bill of rights) is the better way to approach capitalism. The problem is consumers aren't doing their job, they are supposed to be smart, and punish corporation and corporatist when they get greedy. People are instead rewarding them such as "Apple cultist." If we stop these three things hypothetically it should lead to a halting of these self-made monopolies, and possibly lead to a society that values it's own system better. (Increasing a certain amount of patriotism and faith in this country back from and of the populace)

My 2c anyway.


----------



## celticlord88 (Mar 19, 2019)

Toucan said:


> Seriously what do you fucks have to be so proud of? You didnt even win dubya dubya two! The Russians did.
> What, in all of your cornfield sisterfucking excuse for a country, do you people have to be proud of?
> Why in all that is good and holy do you people break into a braindead chant of "USA! USA!USA!" at the drop of a hat?
> I legit want to know.


Our country isn't restricting internet freedom by blocking websites like 4chan and 8chan. New Zealand is.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Mar 19, 2019)

JektheDumbass said:


> We're patriotic because it wasn't that long ago that having the slightest criticism about America (or even not cheering loud enough) got you branded a communist and ruined your professional life.  It's just like how Spanish speaking people are extra super Catholic.


Well, we did go full retard about patriotism for awhile after 9/11, that can't be denied.


----------



## arorti (Mar 19, 2019)

3119967d0c said:


> If by sixty years ago, you mean the really fine people on the 'Hollywood Blacklist' who never missed a day at work.
> 
> Political persecution in America is real and has never seriously targetted Communists. Just look at how the good men of the German-American Bund were treated for trying to help the majority Germanic (Anglo, German, Nordic) stock of America stay out of the second fratricidal war.



It's true that a number just continued working under pseudonyms. However, I disagree that communists were never seriously targeted with political persecution. For example, one of the questions on a form you need to apply for permanent residence (I-485) specifically asks if you are were ever associated with the communist party.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Mar 19, 2019)

ProgKing of the North said:


> Well, we did go full exceptional individual about patriotism for awhile after 9/11, that can't be denied.


I wish we were still that patriotic (without the ACT)


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Mar 19, 2019)

arorti said:


> For example, one of the questions on a form you need to apply for permanent residence (I-485) specifically asks if you are were ever associated with the communist party.


Has this ever been enforced against any human being?


----------



## arorti (Mar 19, 2019)

3119967d0c said:


> Has this ever been enforced against any human being?


If you say yes, they make you get a waiver that either says that you were forced to be in the party or that you were there voluntarily, but promise you aren't a threat to US sovereignty. So kind of, in a half-assed way.

It's more of an issue if you say no and they find out about it, since that's deportation.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Mar 19, 2019)

arorti said:


> If you say yes, they make you get a waiver that either says that you were forced to be in the party or that you were there voluntarily, but promise you aren't a threat to US sovereignty. So kind of, in a half-assed way.
> 
> It's more of an issue if you say no and they find out about it, since that's deportation.


Lol, you'd be a moron to lie then.


----------



## Mewtwo_Rain (Mar 19, 2019)

ProgKing of the North said:


> Well, we did go full exceptional individual about patriotism for awhile after 9/11, that can't be denied.


To be fair, I get the feeling most of the "patriotism" caused by 9/11 was more just a short term knee jerk reaction. In a sense fear mongered mass produced patriotism, how surreal.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Mar 19, 2019)

Mewtwo_Rain said:


> To be fair, I get the feeling most of the "patriotism" caused by 9/11 was more just a short term knee jerk reaction. In a sense fear mongered mass produced patriotism, how surreal.


Which would be understandable and wouldn't even be a problem, really, if it hadn't led to a bunch of shit policy that still effects us today, almost 18 years later


----------



## Mewtwo_Rain (Mar 19, 2019)

ProgKing of the North said:


> Which would be understandable and wouldn't even be a problem, really, if it hadn't led to a bunch of shit policy that still effects us today, almost 18 years later


The only reason I might find it to be a issue is I suspect it may be part of the reason it led to this counter extreme (Pendulum shift) in society a self-loathing of America (/culture). One day everyone's finally standing together as American's, the next we're at each other's throats. Meh.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Mar 19, 2019)

I'm not convinced Americans are particulary more patriotic than other cultures. Perhaps it's more that public displays of patriotism are expected?


----------



## Yandere Science (Mar 20, 2019)

The issue is that we have 50 States where everyone can't stand each other, Patriotism is pushed so hard in order to keep the Union going. The US is what the EU wishes it were.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Mar 20, 2019)

Mewtwo_Rain said:


> To be fair, I get the feeling most of the "patriotism" caused by 9/11 was more just a short term knee jerk reaction


If it had been a serious reaction, Riyadh would have been a smoking ruin before 2002 rolled around, and then everyone could have gone home and enjoyed their freedom.

As it was.. it only benefited those same guys who got caught dancing in glee on top of a moving van as they watched the carnage.


----------



## Mewtwo_Rain (Mar 20, 2019)

3119967d0c said:


> If it had been a serious reaction, Riyadh would have been a smoking ruin before 2002 rolled around, and then everyone could have gone home and enjoyed their freedom.
> 
> As it was.. it only benefited those same guys who got caught dancing in glee on top of a moving van as they watched the carnage.


That and the war hawks in our government who just wanted a good excuse to start eternal conflicts in the middle east and waste money and young American's lives.


----------



## Sargon's wife's son (Mar 21, 2019)

I guarantee you if you offered all the Germans in Germany to move to the United States and give them full citizen they do it without a second thought I think the only exception in Europe is Hungary and Poland
We invented all the cool places on the internet like 4chan and kiwi Farms so pretty much the internet wouldn't be anything america also we invented the internet and the entire modern world


----------



## Jeremy Galt (Mar 29, 2019)

We are special because the Constitution and the Bill of Rights is enshrined in our genes. We can say what we want, we can have an armory of weapons if we so desire, we have a LOT of land to spread ourselves on, we have a complete array of natural wonders, we are clever and smart, starting trends instead of copying them, and we are, by far, the most charitable country that ever existed.

We have saved the world many times over, and then rebuilt the countries of our enemies after we vanquished them. God has smiled upon us.......and for that I'm thankful.

it is so good that even the fucktards that live here can't screw it up, as much as they try.


----------



## The best and greatest (Mar 29, 2019)

Are Americans patriotic? I suppose if you measure "Patriotism" by superficial criteria like Singing our songs, marching in our parades and waving our flags.

The older I get the more it seems "Patriot" is just a fancy way of saying "Someone else's useful tool."


----------



## The best and greatest (Mar 29, 2019)

Mewtwo_Rain said:


> Hate to sound like one of those "extreme capitalist.' But personally I've always believed the problem we face now is not Capitalism but extreme corporatism. I don't think regulations are the answer we need because we see now corporations are using lobbyist to pass regulations to benefit themselves.
> 
> My belief is that  if people want to put pressure on the corporations just make some of the things applied in the constitution also apply to them (similar to a bill of rights and that includes online protections)  as well as protections for smaller companies. The big mistake is we've been scapegoating capitalism for corporatism or crony capitalist posing as capitalist when it's merely a manipulation.
> 
> ...


Lets call this Hardin's Razor: any system that depends upon the collective competency of our species is doomed to failure.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (Mar 29, 2019)

What is "being patriotic"? Eating hamburgers and letting your wife fuck black guys? Having a big truck? Defining the difference between an Assault Rifle and a Semiautomatic Rifle? Smoking massive amounts of weed and posting to Kiwifarms?

God does not know.


----------



## The Estatist (Mar 29, 2019)

Amerimutts don't have a legit blood identity.



Jeremy Galt said:


> we have a LOT of land to spread ourselves on



Which is getting less White year after year.



Jeremy Galt said:


> we are clever and smart



Immigrants don't count.



Jeremy Galt said:


> starting trends instead of copying them



Like obesity and Negro Worship?



Jeremy Galt said:


> We have saved the world many times over



We all know the Mid East is grateful for  your work. ISIS who?



Jeremy Galt said:


> and then rebuilt the countries of our enemies after we vanquished them



You mean covering up for the Emperor Hirohito and turning Japan into an impotent puppet state that hides behind Murica. To say nothing how none of it was done out of unconditional mercy. 

The less said about Modern Germans the better.



Jeremy Galt said:


> it is so good that even the fucktards that live here can't screw it up, as much as they try.



You're not even White anymore.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Mar 29, 2019)

So you’re saying non-white people aren’t real Americans?


----------



## The Estatist (Mar 29, 2019)

It's what the Founding Fathers believe :^) 

(And by White they'd mean Anglo)


----------



## The best and greatest (Mar 29, 2019)

The Estatist said:


> You're not even White anymore.


Unpopular opinion here but I don't think "British Whiteness" is something that need be defended as it was something that existed chiefly to justify the way the Anglo-Brits treated their subjects. Ultimately I just get nothing out of being labeled "White." why be white when I can be Irish-American? Or German-American? Or Italian-American? Whiteness now is just an idea used to try and build some kind of pan-ethnic identity that just doesn't really exist and doesn't need to.


----------



## Absolutego (Mar 29, 2019)

Major powers are always the most patriotic. Britbongs and the Frogs were just as annoying as you all perceive Americans to be back in the 18th century when they were hot shit. Germans were insufferable between the Franco-Prussian War and WWI. It doesn't help that we get to take credit for a lot of historical firsts and that our culture is the most widely exported of any country. Having a national identity centered around "fuck you, I do what I want" is appealing to exceptional (not wordfiltered, actually exceptional), driven people across the world and, as such, we attract  a ton of talent and continue ensuring our dominance in the world of science and technology. 

Y'all are free to keep posting about sour grapes, just remember to thank our Navy for ensuring ocean shipping remains cheap and safe enough that we can deliver grapes to you before they get _too_ sour.


----------



## The Estatist (Mar 29, 2019)

Humans naturally group with those they have more genetic relation with. It's a wider version of caring about your family.


----------



## The best and greatest (Mar 29, 2019)

Absolutego said:


> Major powers are always the most patriotic. Britbongs and the Frogs were just as annoying as you all perceive Americans to be back in the 18th century when they were hot shit. Germans were insufferable between the Franco-Prussian War and WWI. It doesn't help that we get to take credit for a lot of historical firsts and that our culture is the most widely exported of any country. Having a national identity centered around "fuck you, I do what I want" is appealing to exceptional (not wordfiltered, actually exceptional), driven people across the world and, as such, we attract  a ton of talent and continue ensuring our dominance in the world of science and technology.
> 
> Y'all are free to keep posting about sour grapes, just remember to thank our Navy for ensuring ocean shipping remains cheap and safe enough that we can deliver grapes to you before they get _too_ sour.


I think that a measured perspective is important. I don't think we should necessarily malign ourselves as "Ugly Americans" out of some misguided desire for penance, nor do I believe we should be so proud that we become unaware or intolerant of our many failures and shortcomings. That's just as deadly because it leads to complacency and indolence. They don't say "Pride goeth before the fall" for nothing.


----------



## Absolutego (Mar 29, 2019)

The best and greatest said:


> I think that a measured perspective is important. I don't think we should necessarily malign ourselves as "Ugly Americans" out of some misguided desire for penance, nor do I believe we should be so proud that we become unaware or intolerant of our many failures and shortcomings. That's just as deadly because it leads to complacency and indolence. They don't say "Pride goeth before the fall" for nothing.


The question posed by the OP is "Why are Americans so patriotic?", not if that patriotism was justified. We're the world hegemon, excess patriotism compared to everyone else is to be expected.

Going by @The Estatist's posts ITT, I'm going to add "being one of the first countries to create a national identity that didn't depend on race" as another reason both for patriotism and why we were able to succeed in such a fashion as to become world hegemon.


----------



## The Estatist (Mar 29, 2019)

A German and The Eternal Anglo visit Amerimutt land
					

A nice vacation to the land of the free and the home of the brave




					www.youtube.com
				






Absolutego said:


> Going by @The Estatist's posts ITT, I'm going to add "being one of the first countries to create a national identity that didn't depend on race" as another reason both for patriotism and why we were able to succeed in such a fashion as to become world hegemon.



Is that how Black Lives Matter and La Raza came to be? Or how Whites disprotionately pay taxes?

The failure to integrate Negroes overall points otherwise against what you say.


----------



## Absolutego (Mar 29, 2019)

The Estatist said:


> A German and The Eternal Anglo visit Amerimutt land
> 
> 
> A nice vacation to the land of the free and the home of the brave
> ...


I can tell you have obvious baggage here, but nowhere near a majority of Mexicans or Blacks are fans of either of those groups. Their influence/success is mostly propped up by white liberals who read Howard Zinn and have a warped perspective of our nation's history. 

And Black Americans having all the cultural problems they have doesn't invalidate the very successful integration of east and south Asians, Polynesians, African immigrants (refugees aside, think more the Igbo), Persians, and, yes, even Latinos (at least the ones who have been here 3+ generations), into the broader American culture. To say nothing of the fact that while your home continent was busy constantly annihilating each other over petty ethnic differences we were able to re-envision the definition of white to include immigrants from all of Western Europe.


----------



## The Estatist (Mar 29, 2019)

Absolutego said:


> I can tell you have obvious baggage here, but nowhere near a majority of Mexicans or Blacks are fans of either of those groups. Their influence/success is mostly propped up by white liberals who read Howard Zinn and have a warped perspective of our nation's history.



"It wuz dem libruls fault"

What are you, a Cuckservative? If so, I have a link for you:









						Shit Cuckservatives Say
					

This is fun. Reader PA creates a useful reference list of shit that cuckservatives say. “Sadly, most victims of black crime are other blacks.” “Unions destroyed Detroit” “I’m all for legal immigrat…




					heartiste.wordpress.com
				






Absolutego said:


> And Black Americans having all the cultural problems they have doesn't invalidate the very successful integration of east and south Asians, Polynesians, African immigrants (refugees aside, think more the Igbo), Persians, and, yes, even Latinos (at least the ones who have been here 3+ generations), into the broader American culture.



Let me guess, "ethnic food"?

Also, care to show they accept the White Man as their kin? Or address how only Whites vote Republican to a significant degree? Ever heard of White Flight?



Absolutego said:


> To say nothing of the fact that while your home continent was busy constantly annihilating each other over petty ethnic differences we were able to re-envision the definition of white to include immigrants from all of Western Europe.



I'm sure the Potatoniggers are really impressed. Also, desegregation was enforced at gunpoint.

Also:



> Still Whiter than you are Amerimutt


----------



## Absolutego (Mar 29, 2019)

Imagine thinking I'm offended by the Amerimutt label. The so-called potatoniggers have claims to like 2/3rd of our presidents, so it's not like we didn't benefit from your ancestors' short-sighted bigotry. Since you appear particularly triggered by the "food" reference, I'll point out the disproportionate influence Black Americans had on our culture, including the rock music your lot ripped off to re-export in the UK's last bout of cultural relevance. And our technology industry is 1/3 white, 1/3 east Asian, and 1/3 south Asian, and we keep poaching the best of the latter two groups from their home country to this day. The Indians and Chinese who make it stateside often become the most dyed-in-the-wool 'Merica types you'll ever meet.

Like I said, feel free to keep bitching about how the grapes are sour and you never wanted them anyways, we can tell it's a coping mechanism.


----------



## The best and greatest (Mar 29, 2019)

The Estatist said:


> A German and The Eternal Anglo visit Amerimutt land
> 
> 
> A nice vacation to the land of the free and the home of the brave
> ...


I don't think integration has failed, I think people underestimated how easy it'd be though, especially when the people you're integrating are largely impoverished and dysfunctional. Imo what we should be doing is creating new communities to move the inner city poor into where they can be monitored and provided access to support resources to help rebuild their families and resolve their addictions and mental disorders the inner city and urban decay can be cleared out and replaced with modernity.

I don't think its enough to build houses and call it a day, People need more than houses to survive and thrive, they need community and structure They need in-home intervention to alleviate domestic violence and provide stable homes so that their children can focus on succeeding in school. Facts are bringing people out of poverty IS expensive and while there is something to be said for not just blindly throwing money at your problems, it is an inescapable reality that money makes the world go round and very little ever gets done without its involvement.

Roma wasn't built in a day. It also wasn't built for free.


----------



## Крыса (Mar 29, 2019)

Don't be sore, let them enjoy their moment while it lasts, they'll eventually become bitter and nostalgic too. America's in college or just fresh out, still full of hopes and dreams and very strong opinions, although life doesn't crush everyone after that History does.


----------



## дядя Боря (Mar 29, 2019)

Absolutego said:


> The Indians and Chinese who make it stateside often become the most dyed-in-the-wool 'Merica types you'll ever meet.



lol, let me explain why, because you hit the nail right on the head.

small percentage of refugees come to US because they seek new life and don't care about oppressive regimes. It is the same spirit of freedom, liberty, self-sufficiency, independence and avanturism that brought first colonists here and have been feeding this little stream ever since. Fucking opportunity to live. Opportunity because many of those refugees had suffered before coming here, and I mean refugee camps, Gulags, persecution, killings, the real deal, not the fake shit 99% claim.

I see those same Indians and Chinese become patriotic as fuck. I don't know much about them, but I can tell you that those who left Soviet Union did not care to build fucking communism. Here in the states there are plenty people left who are self-reliant, independent assholes. There is the 1a and 2a enshrined in the Constitution. Progressives may twist and infringe, but I fucking know exactly why they are there and what each word means, because I've seen the opposite.

So yeah, I am American even though I wasn't born here, I am patriotic as fuck because I regrouped, I licked my wounds and here I make my last stand against tyranny of assholes whoever they are.

America is my fucking Alamo. I'm not going back, I am not going anywhere, I have nowhere to go. I will not drop my rifle and I will never surrender my rights. We have fucking colors flying, I have friends who think like I do, we rally under these colors. Come join us if you are a free man with balls and you believe in liberty. America, fuck yeah!


----------



## The Estatist (Mar 29, 2019)

Absolutego said:


> Imagine thinking I'm offended by the Amerimutt label. The so-called potatoniggers have claims to like 2/3rd of our presidents, so it's not like we didn't benefit from your ancestors' short-sighted bigotry.



Oliver Cromwell did nothing wrong.

Anyway here's some recommended reading for you:






						The Myth of European Assimilation – The Alternative Hypothesis
					






					thealternativehypothesis.org
				









						On Non-White Republicans – The Alternative Hypothesis
					






					thealternativehypothesis.org
				









						Ethnic Diversity: Strength or Weakness? – The Alternative Hypothesis
					






					thealternativehypothesis.org
				









						Fiscal Impact of Whites, Blacks and Hispanics – The Alternative Hypothesis
					






					thealternativehypothesis.org
				












						Jordan Peterson's Rejection Of Identity Politics Allows White Ethnocide
					

Peterson's rejection of identity politics makes no sense in the face of a program of diversification reducing Whites to a minority while fuelling the inherently collectivist identities of non-Whites.




					www.eurocanadian.ca
				




_It is not that one side is into identity politics and another is not. Insomuch as leftists say that males and females are really equal, they are saying that males and females are just individuals. The difference is that for the left the playing field in the West still favours males, and for this reason leftists insist that we must play identity politics. While leftists are always finding new victims, in principle their identity politics is meant to be temporary. They want a future individualistic world in which social conditions allow for the development of the full potentialities of all individuals regardless of race and sex.

...The same logic applies to the way postmodernists use racial categories. They don't believe in races. They believe that in our current society minorities are "racialized" by dominant Whites, and that overcoming this racial hierarchy necessitates race identity politics. Their aim is to transcend altogether any form of racial identity for the sake of a society in which everyone is judged as an individual. _









						WE IZ COUNTRY BUILDERS N SHEETTTTT : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive
					

We Iz Reely



					archive.org
				







Haha Amerimutt has to pay for Jamal and Pablo's kids.



The best and greatest said:


> Roma wasn't built in a day. It also wasn't built for free.



Rome collapsed in fire after letting in hordes of foreigners.



дядя Боря said:


> small percentage of refugees come to US because they seek new life and don't care about oppressive regimes. It is the same spirit of freedom, liberty, self-sufficiency, independence and avanturism that brought first colonists here and have been feeding this little stream ever since. Fucking opportunity to live. Opportunity because many of those refugees had suffered before coming here, and I mean refugee camps, Gulags, persecution, killings, the real deal, not the fake shit 99% claim.



It was founded by the rejects/trash of Europe, warred on the indigenous inhabitants, chimpedout against the Brits with help from the French, and butted into both World Wars.


----------



## The best and greatest (Mar 29, 2019)

The Estatist said:


> Rome collapsed in fire after letting in hordes of foreigners.


A gross oversimplification wouldn't you say? The reasons for western rome's collapse are pretty varied and complicated involving all manner of issues such as trade, natural disasters, climate shift, weak corrupt and ineffectual revolving door government, foreign invasion, Bad internal economic policy, and the simple fact that the empire itself was systemically unsustainable as it existed at the time.

People have a tendency to politicize west Rome's collapse along one or two issues that matter to them, but you miss a lot this way.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Mar 29, 2019)

It's because we're not only the best, but you could take the top 5 nations below us, and we're better than all 5 combined. No, I'm not explaining what the hell I mean by that or how that statement even makes sense, because I'm fucking American, so I'm right.


----------



## Jeremy Galt (Mar 29, 2019)

Certain individuals are jealous and envious of American superiority in all things, but in our infinite wisdom we allow them to regurgitate stale talking points to keep them pacified. It's obviously working as it keeps them smug and contented......

In the meanwhile we just continue to build higher and higher levels of greatness. Will all this winning ever stop ?


----------



## Toucan (Mar 30, 2019)

The Estatist said:


> Rome collapsed in fire after letting in hordes of foreigners.



While we all make fools of ourselves when we state that "X is the reason why Rome fell" the most direct reason why Rome collapsed in the west is because the central government could not effectively levy enough troops to defend the borders due to the onset of feudalisim. The landed patricians hoarded the eligible men for their labour on their own farms leaving the Imperial provinces undefended.

Before that Rome had a multicultural empire that had stretched far into Africa for hundreds and hundreds of years. Africa was a part of the empire during both of Romes golden ages and many Africans were noted to have played large roles in Roman political life during the pre christian and later Imperial period. Its almost like race realism is astrology for autists.


----------



## Yandere Science (Apr 2, 2019)

Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> It's because we're not only the best, but you could take the top 5 nations below us, and we're better than all 5 combined. No, I'm not explaining what the hell I mean by that or how that statement even makes sense, because I'm fucking American, so I'm right.


We have 3 of the top 5 Air Forces in the world: US Air Force, US Navy,  Russian Air Force, Chinese Air Force, Us Army.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Apr 2, 2019)

Because we have the best food in the world. And if we don't have the best food in world, we will steal it from the people who do, rummage around for all the good shit, throw out the bad shit, and once again have the best food in the world. Suck it Mexico and China. Nothing says America quite like Fried Chicken doused in chinese sweet n sour sauce served over a bed of spanish rice fried in sesame oil and served with a Budweiser.


----------



## Jeremy Galt (Apr 3, 2019)

"So yeah, I am American even though I wasn't born here, I am patriotic as fuck because I regrouped, I licked my wounds and here I make my last stand against tyranny of assholes whoever they are.

America is my fucking Alamo. I'm not going back, I am not going anywhere, I have nowhere to go. I will not drop my rifle and I will never surrender my rights. We have fucking colors flying, I have friends who think like I do, we rally under these colors. Come join us if you are a free man with balls and you believe in liberty. America, fuck yeah! "

Excellent and to the point, and I wholeheartedly agree! 
*___*

"it is so good that even the fucktards that live here can't screw it up, as much as they try.
You're not even White anymore. "

What does this mean??? As far as can determine, my color hasn't changed....Is there some deep hidden meaning here?


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Apr 3, 2019)

Крыса said:


> Don't be sore, let them enjoy their moment while it lasts, they'll eventually become bitter and nostalgic too. America's in college or just fresh out, still full of hopes and dreams and very strong opinions, although life doesn't crush everyone after that History does.


The US has already outlived most other historical nations, and (as far as I know) all currently existing ones.  Modern china is at best 170 years old.  England didn't become what it is now until about 1867, although the transition from monarchy to democracy was a pretty fuzzy one, so it's hard to say exactly when "Modern england" began.  Most of europe seems to have a similar timeline of changing over to some form of democracy.

The US is considered a baby nation, but it's really not.  Still, we're already bitter and nostalgic.


----------



## Rabidcolombian (Apr 4, 2019)

How can you not be proud of this country? I was born in Colombia and have no ties to it what so ever. I mean, you have a country that played golf on the fucking moon because we already got bored with it against a country with...good coffee? It's not a hard choice. 

Ever country on this earth had to learn how important liberty and small government was after centuries of horrid history - For America, it was instinct. And these countries STILL don't get it. 

That's what makes no sense to me. Europe should get this shit by now and the people still look to their governments like they're gods. America is perhaps the only country who holds the value of arming yourself against your own government which baffles Eurocucks minds. They just don't get it...it really seems like something breed into us


----------



## Bob's Vagene (Apr 4, 2019)

Because Merica'. That's the best reason I can think of.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Apr 4, 2019)

The Estatist said:


> You mean covering up for the Emperor Hirohito


Wow, come on buddy.

Are you saying that the US should have gone through Japanese society like a threshing machine?

I mean, the Japs only did minor stuff like torture American airmen by dissecting them while they were still alive.* They were just white American servicemen. Not anyone important.



The best and greatest said:


> A gross oversimplification wouldn't you say? The reasons for western rome's collapse are pretty varied and complicated involving all manner of issues such as trade, natural disasters, climate shift, weak corrupt and ineffectual revolving door government, foreign invasion, Bad internal economic policy, and the simple fact that the empire itself was systemically unsustainable as it existed at the time


The fact that the wops allowed everyone else to steal their technology didn't help either. And should be a lesson for us today. Wogs begin at Germania.

* I don't condone Roosevelt's calculated aggression against Japan that forced them to defend themselves at Pearl Harbour, or the war crimes committed as part of the air war by America against Japan, but that was still pretty fucked up


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Apr 4, 2019)

3119967d0c said:


> * I don't condone Roosevelt's calculated aggression against Japan that forced them to defend themselves at Pearl Harbour,


Barrack, is that you?


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Apr 4, 2019)

Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> Barrack, is that you?


Unlike the least bad President America's had since Nixon, I actually am not an American citizen.


----------



## Slap47 (Apr 4, 2019)

The best and greatest said:


> A gross oversimplification wouldn't you say? The reasons for western rome's collapse are pretty varied and complicated involving all manner of issues such as trade, natural disasters, climate shift, weak corrupt and ineffectual revolving door government, foreign invasion, Bad internal economic policy, and the simple fact that the empire itself was systemically unsustainable as it existed at the time.
> 
> People have a tendency to politicize west Rome's collapse along one or two issues that matter to them, but you miss a lot this way.



Rome fell because of Muslims and civil wars

Western Rome fell because of the development of Latifundium, enormous inefficient estates thats existence denied Rome a citizen class/freeman class to actually conscript into armies. Aristocrats just used slaves and the armies were professionals so the every-man had nothing to to care for. Worse, slaves are inefficient and professional armies disloyal. The east actually had an urban economy so it was fine - the professional army actually gave them power and the landed estates were unsustainable but could be transitioned out of.


----------



## The Great Chandler (Apr 4, 2019)

The Estatist said:


> Oliver Cromwell did nothing wrong.
> 
> Anyway here's some recommended reading for you:
> 
> ...


Are you socialist? If so, shut up!


----------



## GnomeofDoc (Apr 4, 2019)

I just live here. I mean is that enough?


----------



## Bob's Vagene (Apr 5, 2019)

GnomeofDoc said:


> I just live here. I mean is that enough?



No you need to masturbate while staring at the American Flag.


----------



## Tasty Tatty (Apr 5, 2019)

I'm sure Argentinians can give them a good run for their money. I've talked with a lot of them and it's amazing how they so randomly toss in an conversation how proud they are of their country even though their economy is just a little above Venezuela's. 

"Hey, this coffee is great"
"WELL, ARGENTINIAN COFFEE IS ALWAYS THE BEST, OUR COFFEE IS THE BEST COFFEE IN THE WORLD, UNLIKE OTHER COFFEES BECAUSE WE ALWAYS DO THE BEST THINGS EVER LIKE OUR HISTORY AND OUR ART AND OUR SOCCER AND OUR WOMEN AND OUR COUNTRY, FUCK BRAZIL". 

They're get mad when you remind them that it might not be the best coffee.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Apr 11, 2019)

3119967d0c said:


> Unlike the least bad President America's had since Nixon, I actually am not an American citizen.


I mean, it's not surprising non-americans would love Barrack.  Especially ones that don't like america. You want your country to be the best, so having the current number one spot occupied by a crap president just means more opportunity for you to excel!


----------



## Kalishnakov (Apr 11, 2019)

дядя Боря said:


> lol, let me explain why, because you hit the nail right on the head.
> 
> small percentage of refugees come to US because they seek new life and don't care about oppressive regimes. It is the same spirit of freedom, liberty, self-sufficiency, independence and avanturism that brought first colonists here and have been feeding this little stream ever since. Fucking opportunity to live. Opportunity because many of those refugees had suffered before coming here, and I mean refugee camps, Gulags, persecution, killings, the real deal, not the fake shit 99% claim.
> 
> ...



Most excellent post.^^

The recent nouveau riche American kids spouting the socialist crap about 'equality' are blind to the fact, that equality under the law applies to all equally regardless of color, religion etc etc.

Somewhere in the education system, there has been a warp. And the  current mess of "open borders" which is promoted by the democrats in their bait and switch tactics is being lauded as the "woke" solution to America's problems. And those problems don't exist other than they have been manufactured to tear America apart from the inside.

Patriotism has become a 'dirty' word, in order to force the 'Identity politics" agenda down everyone's throats, not only in the USA, but in Europe as well.  In Europe, "populism" aka patriotism is considered a "cancer."


----------



## Ambidextype (Apr 11, 2019)

There's a reason why whole world or majority of countries were watching 2016 election in America and actually getting assblasted which candidate won. To this day I don't understand why some canadians and brits are so invested in US politics when their own government is incompetent. Like it or not America will always be the major cultural influence in the world. It's interesting once nationalism and patriotism grew bigger as a movement in the US, other anglo countries began to adapt that culture.


----------



## Kalishnakov (Apr 11, 2019)

Ambidextype said:


> There's a reason why whole world or majority of countries were watching 2016 election in America and actually getting assblasted which candidate won. To this day I don't understand why some canadians and brits are so invested in US politics when their own government is incompetent. Like it or not America will always be the major cultural influence in the world. It's interesting once nationalism and patriotism grew bigger as a movement in the US, other anglo countries began to adapt that culture.



It is precisely because Trump was the only candidate that pushed back hard against the PC insanity. The other candidates were so mealy mouthed, oily and greasy in their presentation. Trump, just hammers. I like that about him, and so did the silent majority. Despite the democrats fudging the voting, he still won.

Trump isn't afraid of the "establishment". His goal has been to rattle cages and wake people up to the insanity of what has been covertly spread throughout America and Europe.


----------



## Poiseon (Apr 22, 2019)

Toucan said:


> Fucking Jesus this thread keeps flaring up like an STD. I get it. You think im autistic.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you wouldn't just tell abject lies like that.


Yeah, just looked at this and holy shit it exploded more than I expected. really weird to get a random reply after like three months.


----------

